# Protecting her food



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

So, I noticed this type of behavior couple of times. But for example, today I gave my dog some food, but she didn't eat everything, like 1/3 left untouched.
And some dogs from neighborohood came and started eating her food, and she went crazy. She started barking at them and chasing them away.
It was like "get out of here, it's my food"
And she does that every time. She never lets other dogs eat her food.
I'm guessing that's pretty normal, but just wanted to check with you guys and see if you noticed something like that ?
I also think it's kinda cool


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is normal and may be 'kinda cool' but it is risky putting your dog in a sitation where she needs to protect her food (even if she doesn't want it) from other dogs. There may come a time when the other dog is willing to fight with your dog over that food, risking injury to both dogs. Perhaps feed your dog inside, where roaming dogs cannot get to the food, or pick up her bowl when she leaves it, when you feed her outside.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Charliethree.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would avoid this type of situation. I personally don't think it is "cool" at all. I prevent Molly from taking toys (at parks) that belong to other dogs for this reason; you never know if a dog is a guarder and Molly could get in trouble.


----------



## Max and Family (Aug 4, 2012)

We only feed Max inside our home and always pick up his empty food bowl after he's done. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## retriver123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. This doesn't happens a lot because I always feed her in the house, but just couple of times. She's not really hurting any other dogs. Although I'll try to stop it from now on.


----------

